# laboratory officers



## Tamara (Apr 18, 2010)

Hi, are there any medical laboratory officers(techs) in this forum? I am a lab tech in Canada in the process of getting a Visa to migrate to Australia hopefully next year and I would like to get in tuoch with other techs who are looking for a job or already have found one and get some work related info.
Please let me know if you're out there! 
Tamara


----------

